# Edwards Guitars



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone here bought an Edwards guitar from a Japanese dealer? If so can you tell me what type of charges I might expect (if any) above the stated shipping charge.

I've spoken to several people located in the States about this and none were required to pay anything above the $125 shipping charge that Katana charges. For example, one person paid the $649 USD for the guitar, $125 USD for shipping and then it arrived on their doorstep in NY in 3 days. 

I'm just hoping it's the same here in Canada.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Lee, good to see ya here. :wave: 

I'm pretty sure you'll get nailed the taxes at the very least, since your in Ontario count on 15% for sure. There may also be some type of brokerage or import fee but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Hey Lee, good to see ya here. :wave:
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll get nailed the taxes at the very least, since your in Ontario count on 15% for sure. There may also be some type of brokerage or import fee but I'm not sure on that.


Yeah, JSD is right. The Feds and Province will get theirs. Brokerage fees can be as low a $5.00 (Canada Post) to $40 or for shippers like UPS or FedEx. We don't have a free trade deal with Japan as far as I know. So there might be an additional import duty. I suggest you call Canada Customs, or what ever its name of the month is.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, JSD is right. The Feds and Province will get theirs. Brokerage fees can be as low a $5.00 (Canada Post) to $40 or for shippers like UPS or FedEx. We don't have a free trade deal with Japan as far as I know. So there might be an additional import duty. I suggest you call Canada Customs, or what ever its name of the month is.


Even with our free trade with the US, we still pay taxes when importing from them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

marshallman said:


> Even with our free trade with the US, we still pay taxes when importing from them.


Yes, and UPS and FedEX still charge $40 in brokerage while Canada post charges five to collect the taxes.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, and UPS and FedEX still charge $40 in brokerage while Canada post charges five to collect the taxes.


Yeah, it really goes to show huh, free trade for who anyways?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

you got a link on where to buy one?

I was just at steve's music and tried the most expensive les paul standard+'s and was amazed how badly finished a $3000 guitar could be, it played and sounded great but the finish had areas where the stain didn't take, furthermore one of the side markers was oval in shape.....the binding had an orange peel poly finish over it, some 1500 grit sandpaper would fix this, but you shouldn't have to fix anything at this price point, all the standards had poor finishes.

The sales man was honest and said that we in canada only get "B" stock.

I will not be buiying a new les paul anytime soon, I would buy a 80's or 90's model if its anybetter, as it stands I would prefer a $1000 edwards, Orville or tokai all of the MIJ flavor


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats odd, because when ever I go to guitar stores around here, the Gibsons are always great guitars. Maybe the sales man is buying seconds.................


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> The sales man was honest and said that we in canada only get "B" stock.


That's a bold and contrevertial statement on his part. A comment like that can really open up the lawsuit floodgates. I hope he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

It's prolly Steve's buying seconds and selling them at A prices...All the gibbys sucked.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The dude that was taking care of you was and is, clearly out of his mind. However, the fit and finish on many of the Gibson's is sloppy. You have to get into the "Heritage" or "Elite" or whatever the hell they are calling the custom shop stuff now. It's unfortunate that a guitar priced at $2500 or more is not perfect, cuz it damn well should be.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

That guy is out of his mind for sure. I find with the Gibsons it's hit and miss. Mostly hit for me. I've played a lot recently and I'm getting a les paul studio in two weeks. Out of all the LP I've played (mostly $1400 studios) I only found one that was no good. It was a black studio and it musta been a monday morning hangover day. It wasn't all that bad but there were just some little things that weren't as good as they could have been. It just didn't seem right.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

well I did check out a les paul supreme at a different store a while back, it was amazing in everyway, i just didn't like the carved back and the funky headstock, they also had at the time a 1986 custom shop ebony les paul that was just killing me, they wanted $2200 for it "sigh"


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> they also had at the time a 1986 custom shop ebony les paul that was just killing me, they wanted $2200 for it "sigh"


I know that feeling. I went to L&M today after work to drool for a while. It's so hard not to buy when you really don't have the money, but could max out the visa. Even worse knowing that in 17 days I will have the money. The count down has been on for a long time. But I couldn't leave empty handed, so I bought a cheap chorus pedal. :rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> you got a link on where to buy one?
> 
> I was just at steve's music and tried the most expensive les paul standard+'s and was amazed how badly finished a $3000 guitar could be, it played and sounded great but the finish had areas where the stain didn't take, furthermore one of the side markers was oval in shape.....the binding had an orange peel poly finish over it, some 1500 grit sandpaper would fix this, but you shouldn't have to fix anything at this price point, all the standards had poor finishes.
> 
> ...


What do you expect. We are and always will be a B stock nation to the US.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

check 'em out evilGuitar: 

http://www.katanaguitars.com/main/top.html


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve sent several guitars from Japan to my sister`s place in Montreal and they never had to pay anything additional. I use insured postal service, write them up as gifts and it takes a week door to door. So far, no damage.


----------

